#ubuntu-au 2011-03-21
<yyyy> hi
<yyyy> the us downloads seem to be slow so I changed to australia site for updates
<yyyy> can I set I aussie site for the install
<bwright> yyyy: Hello are you talking about downloading ubuntu
<bwright> yyyy: Or are you talking about installing ubuntu packages
<yyyy> I plan to reinstall ubuntu 10.10 but last time the install was was due to delay in downloads during the install. I guessing it is not using the aussie repositries 
<yyyy> can I force it use the repositries and speed up the install process
<bwright> One solution is not to download additional packages during the install.
<yyyy> sorry grammar is bit off
<bwright> Then simply type sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; in a terminal.
<bwright> That way you get the install over as quickly as possible.
<yyyy> the idiot proof install only gives 2 options 3rd party and the other. cant remember what the other was for
<yyyy> I ususally use ubuntu restricted extra's which I believe will give me the codecs I need
<bwright> The mirror you want is http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick
<bwright> Check the other option and see if it will let you set it there.
<bwright> If not just set it as the third party
<bwright> But the codecs can be installed post installation.
<bwright> Very easily.
<yyyy> yes sudo apt-get install ubuntu-rest...
<bwright> That would be the safest way to do it.
<yyyy> I have a netbook and installed the 10.10 netbook edition and found it to be slow. I have herd 10.04 has is better choice, do you agree.
<bwright> I am running ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook and I am working on unity-extras one of the core components of the netbook edition.
<bwright> It seems to be running fine here.
<bwright> What are the laptop specifications/
<bwright> If it is slow in general give Xubuntu a try it works better with older systems.
<bwright> But in general it should be fine.
<yyyy> only a cheapy; i think it has 1g and n450
<ikt> lubuntu > xubuntu
<bwright> xmonad gentoo > lubuntu
<bwright> But if it is running really slow try lubuntu or xubuntu. They are designed with speed in consideration (supports older hardware etc)
<yyyy> i will it a try, the desktop seems to running fine although I had to tweak the mouse sensitivity on the touch pad. default was set to high and it light touch to activate it
<bwright> It may just be the unity interface.
<bwright> It is kinda bleeding edge.
<bwright> You know the launcher on the side?
<bwright> I am writing the code now to be able to move that to the bottom, right or top as well.
<yyyy> sounds great. the change you a planning with unity appears to be significant task
<yyyy> major challenge but I am sure it worth it
<bwright> I have been told my major paid developers that it is probably one of the hardest things to possibly do.
<bwright> by*
<yyyy> thanks
<yyyy> bye
<bwright> They said it was like untangling two trains that ran into eachother at 100mph
<bwright> :)
<bwright> np np
<yyyy> ps:  postive comment; a number of linux distributions and made it hard choice. I settled on ubuntu as it well supported and had everything I needed and then some. The move to wayland (spelling?) and unity is good thing in my view as it differentiates the distributions. If unity pays off and I hope it does, it will mean ubuntu will be hard to beat
<ikt> xmonad doesn't look to bad
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-24
<Trent-10101> Hello :)
<Trent-10101> Hey guys, where can i get an ubuntu laptop ? i had a look at system 76 but they don't ship here :(
<head_victim> Hang on a tick I'll see if I can get a link
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/HardwareDocumentation
<head_victim> That's a place to look through, it may be a bit out of date from memory though
<head_victim> I'd also ask on the mailing list (details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists) as I'm sure someone will know more than I do
<Trent-10101> thanks
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-25
<ikt> they just don't make cpu's like they used to
<ikt> lowered the fan speed down
<ikt> installed folding at home so all 6 cores are at 100% cpu usage
<ikt> and the heat coming out of the pc has barely risen :/
<ikt> need to get some pentium 4's up in here
<head_victim> ikt: I'm trying to revive my p4 as we speak :/ Hence the webchat
<ikt> oo
<ikt> what are you going to use it for?
<head_victim> ikt: it's just an IRC/IM box running Lubuntu that I use for email and web browsing
<ikt> ah that's cool
<head_victim> It's quickly getting to the stage I'm seriously considering replacing it with a mini itx atom or something, I'm sick of having this one in pieces to fix something
<ikt> :(
<ikt> I wonder if you can purchase new hardware that is about the same power for like $50
<ikt> mucking around with my android phone
<ikt> flashed it from 2.1 stock htc rom to cyanogenmod 6
<ikt> phone has been brought back to life
<ikt> could use it to sit in irc all day but would dc when I take it away from wifi
<head_victim> I could buy a whole new pc for around 500 that would overpower it but if I'm spending that much (it's about as cheap as you can get a whole pc to be these days) I may as well get a low power itx dual core atom that would save my power but should still be enough to run what I use it for
<head_victim> I just bought a Motorola Defy yesterday, I'm yet to set it up. Going to see if I can get my local sync over bluetooth working but until I have the 2+ pc's that are strewn around the lounge sorted I don't want to start any other tech projects
<ikt> yeah I know what you mean
<ikt> especially about the ultra low power pc
<ikt> I went to build a similar system as a torrent box
<head_victim> I'd have to do some real tests but I'm sure a dual core atom could run what I need on a cut down system like Lubuntu without much of a performance hit. Would save heaps of power
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-26
<head_victim> ikt: nice clean countdown btw
<ikt> :)) ty
<ikt> I've got lubuntu on my netbook
<ikt> it's still a bit slow, the hard drive is a shocker
<ikt> might start looking at puppy or something even ligher
<ikt> lighter*
<head_victim> Ah fair enough, I've found Lubuntu is a sweet spot for P4s
<head_victim> Enough stuff you don't feel like you're running something TOO cut down but still able to browse the web and stuff without crying
<ikt> head_victim, yeah that's what I try to aim for
<ikt> running an uber minimalist desktop is cool until you try to do something
<head_victim> Yeah uber minimalist is for when you "have to" not when "you feel like it"
<head_victim> In my opinion
<ikt> agreed
<ikt> brb
<airtonix> ikt: i'm using this as a server http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_1019&products_id=13630
<airtonix> htop shows four cpus
<airtonix> only downside with this motherboard is it uses sodimm ram
<airtonix> oh wait
<airtonix> no thats the media centeri was supposed to get
<head_victim> airtonix: how would that go as a low end desktop?
<head_victim> I'm thinking of ditching this P4 in favour of something that won't break every second week and will use less power.
<airtonix> not sure i actually recieved this in the mail instead : http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_1019&products_id=15357
<head_victim> Onboard video card, even better.
<airtonix> yeah ion2 is pretty good
<head_victim> Would that run basic web browsing (flash included?)
<airtonix> it's atom 5xx series cpu
<airtonix> that alone is enough
<airtonix> the ion2 gpu is crazy for its power usage
<head_victim> So if I bought that, a case and some ram it would be great
<airtonix> i wouldn't get that motherboard
<head_victim> And it all just "works" under linux?
<airtonix> well
<airtonix> asus fucked up the qualified memory list
<airtonix> but in general
<head_victim> I'm only just starting to look into this so no idea about atoms or ions other than basics
<airtonix> i had to do some legwork getting audio output through hdmi
<airtonix> well let me put it this way
<head_victim> Not an issue, I only use a stereo jack through a mixer to speakers
<airtonix> does everything my desktop would do
<airtonix> and i looked out our power bill for the last quarter
<airtonix> virtually no difference compared to the same qaurter previous year
<head_victim> So ion's are reasonably well supported linux wise?
<airtonix> yeah
<head_victim> I might buy 2 and get rid of the wife's p4 as well
<airtonix> it shits all over a p4 imo
<head_victim> We have quad cores with 8800gts for gaming
<head_victim> Just need a "daily" on the side
<airtonix> yeah but like i said 
<airtonix> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_1019&products_id=15357
<airtonix> avoid that one
<airtonix> memory it wants is virtually none existant
<airtonix> won't turn on without the right ram
<airtonix> but that's due to the southbridge or northbridge or some shit that asus used 
<head_victim> Ah ok, how does ion compare to onboard intel video?
<head_victim> http://www.computeralliance.com.au/parts.aspx?qryPart=11092 something like that but with dvi
<airtonix> i wouldn't even put any video stuff intel make in the same bracket as anything nvidia makes
<airtonix> nah
<head_victim> That's a fair call, just checking. This low power stuff is interesting but I've never had a chance to check it out. Sorry for the questions but I had my p4 in parts today and to find someone on here with experience I'm trying to pick your brain a bit
<airtonix> make sure it has at least an nvidia ion1 gpu
<airtonix> and then you install latest nvidia binary drivers
<head_victim> I figure on board video has to be better on power than a low end video card anyway
<airtonix> yeah the ion gpu is part of the motherboard
<airtonix> this is the motherboard im using for a server http://www.mini-box.com.au/Jetway%20Atom%20intel%20%20N550%20NM10%20Chipset%203150%20Graphics.html
<airtonix> with a 4 port sata daughterboard
<airtonix> initially i used one of these as the psu
<airtonix> http://www.mini-box.com.au/M3-ATX%20125w%20output.html
<airtonix> and i still use one of those in the media center
<airtonix> but for the server i need to support internal sata drives
<head_victim> I figure if I buy http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=14571 that 15o should be enough I hope
<airtonix> does it have to look good ? 
<ikt> *must resist urge to buy mini-itx computer*
<head_victim> Hah I have all my desktops currently in a rack
<head_victim> So no, looks aren't a huge factor, but for 100 bucks for a case and psu I thought it wasn't bad
<airtonix> for another 35$ you can get a lian li case
<airtonix> http://www.mini-box.com.au/Jetway%20Atom%20intel%20%20N550%20NM10%20Chipset%203150%20Graphics.html
<airtonix> woops
<head_victim> But I'm not really sure how much juice one of those would use
<airtonix> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1119&products_id=16066
<airtonix> well the motherboard uses around 10w
<airtonix> and you would add 20w per 3.5 drive
<airtonix> since each drive uses about that on startup
<head_victim> Well that one has no PSU though so it'd work out nearly double
<airtonix> yeah just get a picopsu
<head_victim> It would have a single hdd, single dvdrw
<airtonix> save you tonnes of room
<airtonix> 80w is plenty
<head_victim> What am I missing, the antec one looks tiny compared to that lian li
<head_victim> Ah the antec is longer not taller
<airtonix> http://www.mini-box.com.au/power%20supply%20kits.html
<airtonix> head_victim: yeah i bought two of these at 30$ each : http://www.mini-box.com.au/M350%20Universal%20Mini-ITX%20enclosure.html
<head_victim> So yeah, it would approximately double the price of the antex
<airtonix> if your monitor has mounting slots on the back those 350s are great
<airtonix> but you need to use optical drives
<head_victim> Nah I'm pretty well cabled up to have all the desktops sit in what used to be a wall mount comms cabinet (now a rack on wheels) between the 2 desk.
<head_victim> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45015261@N04/sets/72157623060452960/
<head_victim> So I'd just put a shelf in and put them there
<airtonix> with picopsus it be a whole lot more quite
<airtonix> i can imagine how noisy that room is
<head_victim> The other would still be quieter than a p4
<head_victim> We have music or the tv playing anytime we're in the room anyway
<head_victim> I've ditched all but one of the servers. The loudest single device is the netgear 24port switch actually.
<head_victim> Well it's the one I hear most 
<airtonix> fan?
<head_victim> Yeah, it's one of their blue box "real" pieces of hardware so noise wasn't a factor in it's design. Think server rooms.
<head_victim> But if I get 2 low power PCs in that cabinet I can probably hang the door again (temperatures were stopping me now) so that would reduce the noise as well
<airtonix> yeah i recently modified my built in robes top section to be a server cabinet, installed air ducting and an inline extraction fan to pump out hot air into the attics venting
<airtonix> i had to hang the fan from the rafters on spirngs
<head_victim> Nice work, the goal is to air con this room one day but hasn't happened yet
<head_victim> And this room is on the other side of the house from the bedroom so doesn't really affect sleep
<airtonix> so you'd be getting ducted air conditioning?
<head_victim> Nah I am thinking a split system in here and a split system in the bedroom. The rest of the house has really good airflow already. It's a heavily renovated Qld'er
<head_victim> The ceilings are 3.5m for starters
<head_victim> The bedroom and this study are sort of cut off from the air flow though so if I air con these 2 (the rooms we use most anyway) we should be fine
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-27
<Fudge> hi can anyone give me direction on where to talk to people about ubiquity plugins?
<Fudge> opos wrong chan
<head_victim> airtonix: http://www.computeralliance.com.au/parts.aspx?qryPart=12486 looks like about perfect for what we were talking about last night, ducal core atom with latest ion graphics.
<airtonix> find out about the ram
<airtonix> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Desktop/S1-AT5NM10E/S1_AT5NM10E_Memory_QVL.zip
<head_victim> I'll buy it from the same place and make sure they give me the recommended ones
<head_victim> Oh I thought the other one you pasted last night was a different board.
<airtonix> this looks to be a successor
<airtonix> looks like it even has an onboard power convertor
<head_victim> I guess it would be harder to update but then again the benefit of something that should "just work" as long as you give it the right ram and hdd.
<airtonix> the only problem you'll have is with linux and nvidia hdmi audio
<airtonix> so if you use linux on that you might also have to either : 1) use a specific version of the nvidia drivers, or 2) make some changes to the pulseaudio configuration so that it uses the corrent HDMI device
<airtonix> once you do that it works fine
<airtonix> but then again those problems were on lucid, i've not tried upgrading our media center to maverick or natty
<head_victim> Probably the same
<head_victim> Even comes with the dvdrw
<airtonix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552250
<airtonix> oh and if you use an usb infrared receiver then you'll have to make changes to the pm-suspend configuration so it ignores events from the receiver (otherwise it will never sleep)
<head_victim> It has ir onboard it seems
<airtonix> nice
<head_victim> As well as bt, wifi, cardreader and 65w psu all in it already
<airtonix> because once you configure that, you can't really move the usb reciever into another slot
<airtonix> alot of people think removing pulseaudio is a good idea, i disagree
<head_victim> In my experience, setting pulse up properly is easier than removing it.
<head_victim> Most of the time it's a case of needing an extra package or a slight tweak to a file somewhere
<head_victim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597307
<airtonix> yeah removing it also means you remove the awesome network audio transport feature it has 
<head_victim> Looks to have a few gremlins
<airtonix> you might have to use ndis-wrapper if the bluetooth is part of the wifi card
<airtonix> depends
<airtonix> do they say what wifi chipset it has ? 
<head_victim> Nope, but i's a mini pcie card
<head_victim> THe manual doesn't even say actually, just downloaded it from asus
<head_victim> AH Hah, it's an Atheros_V90077 
<head_victim> Apparently 
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-20
<vadi> hey guys - any PC builders here? (or people who reason in hardware)
 * head_victim raises hand too slowly
<head_victim> sagaci: if you can link your Sydney event to the global event for the release party that would be great.
<head_victim> I'm currently setting up the brisbane event on loco.u.c
<sagaci> I can't really since it doesn't fall into the dates that they've proposed for the release parties
<sagaci> ://
<head_victim> Oh so it won't even let you link just because it's outside the dates?
<sagaci> that's correct
<head_victim> Hmmm worth a bug perhaps?
<sagaci> or just the release party dates to be widened
<head_victim> I can follow it up for you if you like?
<sagaci> sure
<head_victim> Would be nice to have the event show up on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<head_victim> sagaci: should be fixed (not sure if you hang in -community-team or not)
<sagaci> sometimes
<sagaci> brb
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-22
<gorilla> Hi All, I have found a bug in net-snmp 5.4.3 which is supposedly fixed in version 5.5. What's the best way to deal with this problem?
<samuele> hello people
<head_victim> gorilla: is there a bug report?
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-23
<vadi2> Anyone have a tip on how to remove a motherboard standoff screw that's stuck in the case and is just spinning?
<elky> No, but it sounds like the kind of thing the people in ##hardware would know
<vadi2> kk
<gorilla> head_victim: not really. The package for 5.4.3 is way out of date but Debian isn't any better.
<gorilla> I have basicly given up as the switch isn't really up to the job. I wanted to disable ports via snmp but the switch silently will not do it.
<blahdeblah> gorilla: What's the issue you're trying to solve?
<gorilla> blahdeblah: The issue is that when I walk over the snmp using snmpwalk, the program crashes with an error (I can't get to it atm though)
<blahdeblah> what's the switch?
<blahdeblah> Gotta go - but interested to hear your issue, gorilla, bbl
<gorilla> blahdeblah: a netgear fs726tp
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-24
<sagaci> evening
<benonsoftware> Hiya sagaci 
<sagaci> hiya benonsoftware 
<benonsoftware> How are you?
<sagaci> great, I'm going to run an installfest that's not a fest in late May
<benonsoftware> Nice
<head_victim> sagaci: how is it not a fest?
<head_victim> Anything can be a fest :)
<sagaci> fest has the massive geek connotation
<head_victim> Ah yeah, my suggestion is to call it something along the lines of "Ubuntu Open Day"
<head_victim> The InstallFest concept didn't hit it off well up here either. People wanted to come and talk and do stuff but weren't sure because we specifically stated it was an install fest
<sagaci> I think i'd have to run an ad in the local paper
<head_victim> I tried to get on local radio but I listened out for a good segue but it never came.
<head_victim> I posted to the local Lug list which actually got read which was great.
<sagaci> yeah I think if it ran it in the paper it would be more effective since we don't really have too many lugs around this area
<sagaci> 9600 baud modems
<head_victim> Whatever works, I know you live a few hours out of Syndey but can never remember just how rural you are/aren't
<sagaci> explained ubuntu/linux in a very basic sense twice today
<head_victim> I'm slowly bringing people around at work. The hardest thing I find is getting some legitimacy. It helps that someone has just had a really good experience with an Android tablet. As much as they're not overly similar you can talk to them about how things like that are related.
<head_victim> You know it's time to switch off a couple of VMs when you start swapping despite having 10GB ram :/
<sagaci> yep, it'll be interesting to see how this first one goes
<sagaci> I doubt many people would bring in their towers but if you had a few monitors with vga cable, power, keyboard/mouse it would be easier for them
<head_victim> I had a box of 2 setups in case people brought towers.
<head_victim> Proved useful troubleshooting a backlight bug
<sagaci> I'd be happy to just run an open day as you said and distribute CD's at the end
<head_victim> Sounds good, when you know details let me know and we can sort out some promo stuffs
<sagaci> head_victim: what is available, ubuntu tablecloth, etc?
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-25
<head_victim> sagaci: I gotta run but yeah, there are some table cloths, if it's going to be a big event I can even request a conference pack and see how I go. There are also posters and banners and things like that
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-22
<Cuddly_Cat> Well hello there, fellow Ubuntu users!
<jea> Hi
<Cuddly_Cat> Hello1
<Cuddly_Cat> How do you use ubuntu (are you even using it right now)
<jea> I do use ubuntu, but not right this minute due to being at work
<Cuddly_Cat> o rly? I am VirtualBox-ing a copy of Kubuntu ( a fork of Ubuntu ) on my windows pc, I used the original UBUNTU last year (12.04LTS) and loved it!
<jea> great!
<Cuddly_Cat> yeah, i know right! What OS r u using right now, Mac/Windows/some other type of Linux?
<Cuddly_Cat> I'm thinking of becoming a teacher at school
<Cuddly_Cat> and probably giving the students
<Cuddly_Cat> a copy of ubuntu for there usb sticks (well--Edubuntu, as that's designed for  school!)
<jea> I am using Mac at the moment
<jea> Edubuntu is alright if it is up to date, otherwise i would just go with standard ubuntu
<Cuddly_Cat> really? what about Kubuntu, is that good?
<jea> it is fine, just using KDE instead of Unity
<Cuddly_Cat> at least
<jea> just depends on what you like
<Cuddly_Cat>  yeah, unity looks nice but kde is using the taskar/start menu, so i'll probably use Kubuntu alongside Windows
<Cuddly_Cat> that is, my broken windows computer if i get it working
<jea> it is somewhat closer to windows look and feel
<Cuddly_Cat> yeah, and it's visual style is like Mac OS X
<Cuddly_Cat> right?
<jea> um, could be. i haven't used KDE for several years
<Cuddly_Cat> *blown away* SERIOUS?!
<jea> I use straight ubuntu with unity, because that what I like best
<Cuddly_Cat> oh dang my vbox froze-->_<
<Cuddly_Cat> Hello benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> Hiya Cuddly_Cat 
#ubuntu-au 2014-03-17
<jared> I just checked the archive then and it worked, must have been some sort of brief outage.
#ubuntu-au 2015-03-21
<sufy> does anyone live here anymore
#ubuntu-au 2016-03-25
<locodir-user> Hey
#ubuntu-au 2020-03-19
<sportstar> hi
<amurray> hey sportstar 
<sportstar> hi amurray 
#ubuntu-au 2020-03-20
<sportstar> i like ubuntu studio
